# Found a good one today.



## JHannah92 (Apr 30, 2017)

Found this next to a road this morning turkey hunting. One of the best I've found. Lost lake?

Also found a nice scraper laying in another rd a few hundred yards away. It was a good morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 30, 2017)

Sure looks like one. Mighty nice find.


----------



## Mauser (Apr 30, 2017)

It's a goodun for sure!


----------



## dtala (Apr 30, 2017)

very nice find. Looks like an Early Archaic Lost Lake type, prolly near 8000 years old.


----------



## bronco611 (Apr 30, 2017)

very nice find


----------



## beagle pup (May 4, 2017)

Very nice!!


----------



## Katalee (May 4, 2017)

All this rain is bringing them up. NICE!


----------



## Grub Master (May 4, 2017)

Neat


----------



## apoint (May 5, 2017)

Id call that a heck of a nice Pinetree.


----------



## Hoythawk88 (May 13, 2017)

beautiful flint kirk corner notch! Well worked too.


----------

